

The Truth Will Out: The Power of Employees - Triplepundit
http://www.triplepundit.com/2012/05/truth-will-power-employees/

======
Kluny
They make it sound like we're all idealistic or something - well, maybe we
are. But mostly, no one wants to work for a shady company, because they will
screw heir employees just as readily as their customers, and go down in flames
when their dishonesty catches up with them, taking lots of people with them.

